# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung (auf Wunsch auch Werbt einen Freund)



## Keashaa (25. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich biete euch eine Rolle der Auferstehung auf dem Server Thrall, Fraktion Horde an. Gerne bin ich euch bereit, in meine Twinkgilde einzuladen (Level 8, die EXP-Vorteile sind also vorhanden), wenn gewünscht. Gerne schicke ich euch auch eine "Werbt einen Freund" Einladung, hier gilt das gleiche Angebot mit der Gilde sowie ein Startkapital für Reiten und 4 16er Taschen. Mit euch leveln wird aber kaum möglich sein, da aktuell der neue Raid ansteht und ich dort mit meinem Main unterwegs bin 
Bitte beachtet für die Rolle auch das offizielle FAQ: https://eu.battle.net/support/de/article/rolle-der-auferstehung-faq
Gruß
Keashaa


----------



## devaux (25. September 2013)

hier


----------



## Betontod11 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo ,hätte auch Interesse an einer Rolle ,hab mal eine PN geschrieben! 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Keashaa (8. Oktober 2013)

Angebot besteht natürlich weiterhin, habe auch schon diverse Rollen verschickt (habe natürlich keinen Vorteil mehr davon, denn mehr einmal kann man das Mount nicht bekommen *g*)


----------



## Keashaa (25. Oktober 2013)

Bisher sind vier Rollen rausgegangen. Demnächst kommt ja das neue "Werbt einen Freund", da bis dahin hoffentlich SoO hc abgeschlossen ist in meiner Gilde, könnte ich mir an der Stelle dann auch vorstellen, mit euch zusammen zu leveln


----------

